# Hayden Christensen - Jake Chessum Photoshoot - x5



## Claudia (23 Juli 2010)

​


----------



## RuhrpottNobby (23 Juli 2010)




----------



## pippa (1 Sep. 2010)

: thumbup :

I love Hayden but wish he could stop with the cigarettes.

Thanks for the pictures. These are cool.


----------



## pippa (7 Sep. 2011)

I miss Hayden.


----------

